# Нестабильность позвонков не принята во внимание при постановке диагноза. Это возможно?



## MaximW (17 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора!


Мне 33 года, мужчина.

Проблема такая:
уже 3 месяца мучают:
1) головокружения, чувство неустойчивости будто вот вот упаду, ощущение нехватки воздуха (при этом дыхание нормальное, не учащенное)
2) тошнота сопутствующая головокружению
3) ощущение будто голова тяжелая, при этом плохо соображает
4) чувство тревоги
5) зрительные нарушения (как будто небольшая пелена перед глазами)
все эти симптомы происходят параллельно (одномоментно)

в течение 2 месяцева эти симптомы то появлялись то прекращались (как я заметил провоцировались в основном наклоном туловища вперед или резким вставанием из пооложения сидя, а также при даже небольших физических нагрузках, даже при быстрой ходьбе).
хорошо помогало лежание с аппликатором Кузнецова под шеей, если полежал сегодня то назавтра уже лучше и так до очередного обострения.

но в последнюю неделю симптомы постоянные, проходят только в положении лежа, аппликатор не помогает.

как просыпаюсь так и начинается..

то есть даже сидеть, не то что ходить, мне затруднительно.

кроме того, все 3 месяца:
1) периодически несильные боли в шее, а также головные боли
периодически онемение небольших участков лица и кожи на голове, пальцев рук
данный симптом по времени не связан с головокружением.

2) также нестабильное эмоциональное состяние. когда не хватает воздуха или начинает тошнить -  у меня возникает страх что поднимется давление, тут же начинается сердцебиение до 140 ударов в минуту и скачки давления с моего рабочего 115/75 до 155/95, иногда даже до 170/110
кризы снимаю каптоприлом

в начале декабря был криз 200/110 который не снялся каптоприлом, на скорой помощи прокапали кордарон (хотя как позже сказала участковый врач терапевт, показаний к такому сильному средству не было, аритмии по ЭКГ которую снимали на скорой, не было,только тахикардия и давление).

далее участковый врач назначила биспоролол и диротон, сейчас принимаю бисопролол 1,25, пульс в покое 58-60 (если принимаю 2,5 пульс падает до 55), диротон 2,5,
давление 105/60 - 115/70, во время скачков до 170/100, иногда возвращается самостоятельно до исходного, иногда приходится пить каптоприл
увеличивать дозу диротона боюсь так как обычно давление и так на грани гипотонии

по линии кардиолога:
ЭКГ в норме
УЗИ почек: хронический пиелонефрит, МКД, микронефролитиаз, деформация ЧЛС
УЗИ сосудов почек: устья - визуализация затруднена, заключение: на момент осмотра нарушений структуры и кровотока на уровне почечных артерий не выявлено


По линии терапевта
на УЗИ брюшной полости: диффузные изменения паренхимы, хронический панкреатит, перетяжка желчного пузыря, ДЖВП, застой желчи
в анамнезе хронический эрозивный гастрит (крайний раз ФГДС несколько лет назад)
УЗИ  мочевого пузыря: хронический цистит, хроническая задержка мочи
УЗИ простаты: диффузно-очаговые изменения, признаки гиперплазии


по линии невропатолога проведены исследования:

1) УЗИ надпочечников (с целью исключения феохромоцитомы)
заключение: патологических образований надпочечников не выявлено

2) консультация офтальмолога, заключение:
Кератоконус 2ст ОС, скрытый кератоконус ОД, ангиопатия сетчатки с явлением гипертензии
Глазное дно: ДЗН ОУ бледно-розовый границы четкие. Артерии  сужены, умеренно извиты, артериолы местами не прослеживаются. Вены нормального калибра, полнокровные, умеренно извиты.

3) консультация эндокринолога: тироксин свободный, анти ТПО, ТТГ в норме

4) Триплексное УЗИ сосудов позвоночных и сонных артерий:
Заключение: на момент осмотра нарушения структуры и кровотока на уровне БЦС не выявлено

4) МРТ ШОП на аппарате 0,35 Тесла, В Т1 и Т2 без контраста
заключение: Дегенаративно-дистрофические изменения ШОП. Остеохондроз ШОП 1 период. Деформирующий спондилез. Деформирующий спондилоартроз.
дополнительно: краевые остеофиты определяются шиповидные, физиологический лорлоз сглажен, суставные поверхности межпозвонковых суставов заострены, слегка склерозированы

5) рентгенография ШОП с функциональной пробой:
физиологический лордоз выпрямлен
высота межпозвоночных дисков обычная
при функциональных нагрузках: при разгибании отмечается смещение тел кзади С2 на 5мм, С3 на 2,5мм, С4 на 3мм, С5 на 2,5мм
тела позвонков: не деформированы
контуры замыкательных пластинок: четкие, ровные, с легким субхондральным остеосклерозом
смещение тел позвонков: не отмечается
унковертебральные суставы: заострены, слерозированы
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: Спондилоартроз. Нестабильность на уровне с2-С3, с3-с4, с4-с5, с5-с6 дисков

6) МРТ головного мозга на аппарате 0,35 Тесла: (Т1, Т2, Flair) без контраста
Заключение: Расширенные периваскулярные пространства Робина-Вирхова. Начальные проявления конвексиальной гидроцефалии. Катаральный гайморит. Катаральный фронтит. Этмоидит.

7) МРТ головного мозга с ангиографией артерий, вен, венозных синусов (без контраста) на аппарате 1,5 Тесла, с дополнительной программой Flair 3D для выявления мелких (до 2мм очагов которые могут быть пропущены на стандартных программах).
направлен на данный более мощный аппарат МРТ неврологом для исключения рассеянного склероза (брюшные рефлексы слабые)
Заключение:
Диффузных и очаговых изменений вещества головного мозга не определяется. Утолщения слизистой верхнечелюстных пазух с двух сторон, катаральных изменений слизистой ячеек решетчатой кости
МРА картина: данных за наличие артерио-венозных мальформаций, аневризматического расширения и стеноза интракраниальных пртерий не получено.

Лабораторные анализы (привожу только те из них которые за рамками нормы или на грани)
ОАК
гемоглобин: 166 (норма лаборатории 130-160)
эритроциты 5,4 (норма 3,8-5,0)
лимфоциты 43,0 (норма 20-40)
гематокрит 0,493 (норма 0,39-0,50)
средний объем тромбоцитов 11,2 (норма 7-11)
тромбокрит 0,293 (норма 0,108-0,282)

коагулограмма
РФМК 5,0 (норма 3,38-4,00)
протромбиновое время 10,5 сек (норма 11,0-15,0)

биохимия:
билирубин общий: 22,1 (норма 3,4-17,1)
билирубин прямой 6,9 (норма 0-7,9)
примечание лаборатории: в норме концентрация прямого билирубина составляет 25% от общего билирубина

белок общий в сыворотке: 89 (норма 64-83)
креатинин в сыворотке: 100,5 (норма 63,6-110,5)
кальций ионизированный 1,34 (норма 1,15-1,27)

по итогам всех исследований и анализов прием невролога.

диагноз: Дорсопатия ШОП. Синдром ПА.
Сопутствующая энцефалопатия сочетанного генеза с нерезко выраженной гидроцефалией. Астено-неврастенический синдром. АГ 1-2, риск 2.

Назначено лечение:
лекарства с пробой (так как у меня подтвержденная лейкопеническим тестом аллергия на лидокаин, а также аллергия на пыль, шерсть, сезонный поллиноз)

маннит 200 мл в/в капельно через день №2
милдронат 10,0+луцетам 10,0 на физрастворе 100мл в/в капельно №5
артоксан 20мг в/м №6
невралон 2,0в /м №10
бруфен 600 мг 1 саше 2 р в день 7 дней
танакан 40 мг 3 р в день 30 дней
фенибут 250мг 2р в день 30 дней
диета 10 стол
лечение у кардиолога продолжить
втирание найз гель, ортофлекс мазь, нимулид гель
лечебная гимнастика
аппликатор Кузнецова, роликовый массажер
физический и психоэмоциональный покой
избегать переохлаждений, парных процедур, не находиться в неудобной позе

На мой вопрос о физиотерапии и массаже врач сказала что гипертоникам данные виды лечения противопоказаны.

Уважаемые врачи!

Выскажите пожалуйста Ваше мнение: исходя из моих жалоб и данных исследований, согласились бы Вы с поставленным диагнозом?

Как бы Вы прокомментировали соответствие назначенного лечения поставленному диагнозу а также учитывая то что параллельно я уже принимаю диротон, бисопролол, фиточай мелисса, фиточай мята,
а также в крови возможно до сих пор кордарон (как пишут в интернете, это средство может выводиться до 9 месяцев, а оно является ингибитором CYP3A что соответственно влияет на метаболизм многих других лекарственных средств).

Пока что начал делать упражнения которые мне выданы на листке, стало только хуже, даже на улицу не могу выйти толком.
Дело в том что рекомендованные врачом упражнения динамические а я прочитал в Интернете что при нестабильности позвонков можно только изометрические.

Меня смущает то, что врач нестабильность найденную на рентгене вообще не приняла во внимание, сказала  что "у Вас же шея как то должна двигаться".

Теперь не знаю принимать ли назначенное лечение?


----------



## La murr (18 Мар 2019)

@MaximW, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (29 Мар 2019)

MaximW написал(а):


> На мой вопрос о физиотерапии и массаже врач сказала что гипертоникам данные виды лечения противопоказаны.


 Можно с умным видом запретить что угодно, при этом не предлагая лечения... Некоторые врачи считают, что от этого они умнее кажутся.

Теперь, что по Вашему случаю: Боли в шее есть? Засыпаете в какой позе? Какая у Вас работа? Были бы у меня, я и сам бы посмотрел, ну а так...: Считаете ли вы себя сутулым? Это раз)))


----------

